# John Deere Equipment for Sale in Southern Ontario



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey guys - long story short - we are done with the smaller John Deere's we still love their tractor's, but will be switching to Cat 906's, Cat 242's, and Toro Multiforce Grandstand's -

We have 3 244j's - 2012 - Between 1600 hours, 1700 hours, and 2400 hours - Looking for around 70k for them - Can add Metal Pless Liveedge Blades

1 333E John Deere - 2013 - 600 Hours - 60k

1 27D John Deere - 2012 - 550 hours - 40k

The John Deere "grandstands" 648r's are worth around $5000 each - they are all in ok shape - we bought them 2014 - We paid $8k each, but they have gone up in price like crazy.

Thanks guys - you can see them anytime in Ajax.

Prices in Canadian Dollars - 2 hour drive from Buffalo


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> We have 3 244j's - 2012 - Between 1600 hours, 1700 hours, and 2400 hours - Looking for around 70k for them - Can add Metal Pless Liveedge Blades


$70k for all 3?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> $70k for all 3?


I hope not. 70k for all 3, you could buy them and sell one and damn near pay for the other 2.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What's the American dollar price


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

You'll save about 25 cents on the dollar. Not a bad deal if you ask me.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you are not going to buy the items for sale, then DO NOT post...and no need for everyone's two cents, opinions, attacks, on each other, derailing the thread, etc.

now, back to the items for sale. thanks!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

They are 70k each as common sense would dictate, but I guess I could have been clearer. There is not really a USD price, unless you are coming with a lot of cash. I assume you would go to your bank for a Canadian Draft.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Currency exchanges are in real time on google...
Price cad to usd
Bobs your Uncle Sam


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Saying an American dollar price could help or hurt me, so yeah, Google the current rate please when and if you are interested


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Go to bed Jon,freezing rain coming...


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dumb question for someone who has bought something from canada and brought it back to the states. Are their duties or taxes that you need to do, to get it across the border? Not jacking the tread, as I know the CAN exchange to US and im interested. Just never bought something out the states and brought it back over myself.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

viper881 said:


> Dumb question for someone who has bought something from canada and brought it back to the states. Are their duties or taxes that you need to do, to get it across the border? Not jacking the tread, as I know the CAN exchange to US and im interested. Just never bought something out the states and brought it back over myself.


I did some research when I was looking at purchasing a truck out of Saskatchewan. She said that it was a simple process if you use a equipment carrier to bring it over


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I have bought tons in the US and brought back to Canada, and I have sold tractors, hoes, trucks and tree spades to the US.
A bill of sale, clear and detailed, showing the serial number, also a copy of the ad isnt a bad idea. If its a vehicle, you will need a letter from Gm or Ford or chrysler saying its had all its recalls complete (costs $50) and thats about it. NOTE....if you buy it personally for your estate it is easier than if you are buying it "commercial" Commercial stuff is supposed to have the forms filled out in advance like the transport trucks have instead of the people in the booth sending you in. Around here you can all a customs broker, they do the forms, charge $100 or $150 and its simple. At our Ritchie bros auctions etc 90% of all stuff goes to the US now. Great deal for those on your side.


----------

